# Merseyside Resistance Calendar 2008



## soulman (Dec 12, 2007)

Love this kind of stuff. It helps to put things in perspective as well as being inspirational...

Merseyside Resistance Calendar


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 24, 2007)

Printing it off for my dad's birthday present


----------



## soulman (Dec 31, 2007)

Sign of things to come


----------

